# Riding on icy slopes?



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

The best tip I can give is to be very light on your feet. You can't get up on your edge too much and you can't make very quick movements


----------



## LvdT (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks,

Yeah I tried that, but at the steeper slopes there will always be a moment you have to take back some speed, especially when you're riding like what you said, you will gain lots of speed. And that's the moment you get too much weight on the heel-edge and hurt your ass. More technique tips?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

LvdT said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Yeah I tried that, but at the steeper slopes there will always be a moment you have to take back some speed, especially when you're riding like what you said, you will gain lots of speed. And that's the moment you get too much weight on the heel-edge and hurt your ass. More technique tips?


A) Don't ride on ice.
B) If you have to ride on ice wear crash pad shorts. The plastic shield on the tailbone is a life saver.


----------



## LvdT (Jan 13, 2011)

pawlo said:


> A) Don't ride on ice.
> B) If you have to ride on ice wear crash pad shorts. The plastic shield on the tailbone is a life saver.


Hahaha yeah but sometimes all nice slopes are icy and I did not pay that much for just sitting in my appartment, watching the mountains...

And those crashpants, I'll be buying one of those


----------



## ZOOM 3 (Dec 16, 2010)

pawlo said:


> A) Don't ride on ice.


it's called a SNOWboard for a reason right? meant for snow!!! :cheeky4: just don't turn...the mountain has to end somewhere


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Find better snow. There's gotta be snow on that mountain somewhere, right? Any type of snow beats ice. Crusty, windblown, whatever. It's better than ice. If there's none to be found, time to hit the bar or head to the house. I've got other things to do, might as well get some of them done rather than "ride" all day in survival mode on a sheet of ice.


----------



## LvdT (Jan 13, 2011)

Ofcourse there's a bit of snow on the ice, as it is crushed by all skiërs and boarders, but it's just a thin layer. When the slopes are totally made of ice, ofcourse I'm not riding on it. I'll only hurt myself then...

But there is someting between all fresh snow and a full iced slope, it's very icy and slippery, and my point was, how to ride at it


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

LvdT said:


> Hahaha yeah but sometimes all nice slopes are icy and I did not pay that much for just sitting in my appartment, watching the mountains...
> 
> And those crashpants, I'll be buying one of those


Then wait at least a few hours until it turns softer or slushier...Anything is better than riding ice...I avoid it, boards were not designed for that in the first place...But the crash pants do help a lot. Last time I feel without them I spent 2 minutes on the side of the run just breathing deep and absorbing the pain in my ass.  Never again.
Those and protective gloves are standard issue now.

I was the same when I started...just ride anything any day...then you tend to became more picky  Npw unles it's a powder day...or close to I don't even drive up there..uunless my kids want to go.


----------



## LvdT (Jan 13, 2011)

Ah thanks snowolf, this was what I was looking for! I'll keep 'em in mind next time I'm up to that icy slope


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

I would also like to add that experience has shown me that sticking to the sides of trails usually leads to better snow. Stay away from the middle of the trail.


----------



## veazer (Mar 4, 2010)

I almost always ride on ice, and it makes it damn near impossible to truly carve... and dangerous as hell to try. My board's got a nice 89 deg. edge, solid cambered pipe/all-mountain board, and what I do on ice is try to bleed off speed by skidding when the board's near pointing down the fall line, then carve out... Makes an interesting trail when you do it in powder. If it's sooo icy that you just slide and get zero edge hold, then point straight down and hope there's snow waiting at the bottom. Sticking to the sides, as mentioned above, will help, but be wary of falling and sliding off the trail.


----------



## lucie (Jan 24, 2011)

I've had some trouble with this a few times and since it's my first season my friend dulled the edges of my board a little to help stop me from catching them, but I'm wondering if I should have them sharpened up a bit soon? Eating it on ice sucks and try as I might there were a couple times on steep terrain that I just couldn't get that heel edge to bite in the ice. Will I rue the day I sharpen my edges or should I just suck it up?


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

i go to blue mt. and the poconoes are EXTREMELY icey. all i have to say is dont move a muscle when your on ice and dont go for a spin or big jump when its all ice.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Technine Icon said:


> I would also like to add that experience has shown me that sticking to the sides of trails usually leads to better snow. Stay away from the middle of the trail.


 I was just gonna say this same thing, living in the Eastcoast I've learned quickly that the best snow is on the side of the runs after the day goes by. Keep in mind condition changes and adjust to them, plus the sides of runs can be fun with small hits and such. Definitely be lite on your feet and keep those knees bent and ready for anything.


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

I found it tricky how, as conditions change throughout the day, patches of ice appear where, earlier in the day, there was at least some semblance of snow cover to turn in. This is especially true on the crest and downside of rollers, particularly if the area is windblown. I learned to recognize these patches and ride flat over them, planning my cut for when I am beyond the ice patch whenever possible. Once I got into this mode, it took a lot of the anxiety of ice patches out of the riding experience.


----------



## Ratsch-Bumm (Dec 24, 2010)

sharp the edges and carve. do not use a counter-rotation of upper body. A skidding is a falling.


----------



## patongue (Feb 26, 2010)

Eh i just had this issue a few weeks ago. I just reduce my edge angle. Means I go a little faster, but I find that once the edge digs in past a certain point, it's immediate slip. Of course, gotta keep in mind that if it's icy means you cannot stop. Even if you're sliding on your ass. If there's any chance to get into a situation, I usually just slow it down.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

When it gets really icy my technique is to…


…grab my skis! No, really. Snowboarding on ice blows.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

last week, after falling hard on pure ice and having a sore neck for days, my new technique is to pack my stuff and go home... Boarding is hella fun, but not that worth it.


----------



## shary (Jan 2, 2011)

I feel you it's almost impossible to snowboard sometimes if it's to icy. Last weekend i was riding with some of my friends and it was just...blah. I think i had some of my most ridiculse falls i've ever had during my time as a snowboarder. At one point when i was doing a SLIGHTLY toe side turn my board just kept sliding deeper in the turn and i ended up faceplanting on the ice, but because it was so slippery i didn't stop i just kept going down the hill with my face planted in the ice, lol. There was also one instance where i stopped to sit down and wait for my friend but i just kept sliding down on my butt. I seriously think it would be better to go down with ice skates. 

I guess what i've learned from my experience is that you kinda just have to "go for it" riding straight down the hill, only doing a few slight turns to controll your speed a little. The moment you try to stop up or go do deep in a turn it all goes to hell. This is at least what i try to do, but the tricky part is that you also have to be kind of careful cus falling on the ice hurts as hell. This is the biggest problemet for me, i get so wussy riding on the ice that the moment i get to much speed i try to slow down and than i fall. Sometimes it's just out of your reach when the ice just flips your board away, gaaah.


----------

